# Browning X-bolt



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I heard a guy talking about this new gun. Trying to find out some info on it. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Surprisingly the bolt is not in an X shape! :lol:

Found this

The bolt-action rifle market is forever changed with the introduction of the all new Browning X-Bolt. The X-Bolt builds on the proven successes of past Browning rifles, and adds numerous improvements that are certain to place the X-Bolt at the top of the pack. Most notably is a completely new adjustable three-lever Feather Trigger™ system that offers the best feel on any Browning rifle ever. A new bolt unlock button works with the top-tang safety to offer enhanced safety while unloading. New styling features more compact dimensions for a smaller, quicker, sleeker look and feel, and also trims weight. To ensure the stability of optics, scope bases are attached to the receiver using four screws per base. Innovation is the Browning tradition, and the X-Bolt is just the latest example.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

This is from their site:

http://www.browning.com/services/compin ... asp?id=148


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah I found all of that info, but has anyone shot one?

So basicly it is a gun that you don't need to do any trigger work on, the barrel is floated, bedded etc.

Sounds like a sweet out of the box gun.

They needed to do something about the fact that you can't unload it without taking the safety off, and they did. This day in age, someone will sue them for something like that. :roll:

Anyone shot one?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

That's the only complaint I have about my A bolt is safely unloading. This new gun goes on my wish list in 300 wsm.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Seems like they haven't been out very long at all. I did a google search and there were only a couple of reviews of people having been able to shoot one. I did notice a msrp from $899-1100 or something like that. I did a lot of looking this fall at rifles and never saw one either, so I wonder if they are even available to purchase yet?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Won't see any in stores till this spring. In Scheels or Sportsmans that is.


----------

